# Maignan: nuovo problema al polpaccio



## Solo (19 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Disastro


----------



## Solo (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.


Mi raccomando, non cambiamo nulla in quello staff di macellai...


----------



## Bataille (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando, non cambiamo nulla in quello staff di macellai...



È il team medico di Guarpioli, figuriamoci se li toccano.


----------



## Maravich49 (19 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## __king george__ (19 Ottobre 2022)

io comunque l'ho detto tempo fa...mi sembra che Maignan abbia frequenti problemi per essere un portiere


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.


E' difficile a volte non tirare giù il Calendario dei Santi, questo è uno di quei momenti difficili.


----------



## Nomaduk (19 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io comunque l'ho detto tempo fa...mi sembra che Maignan abbia frequenti problemi per essere un portiere



Basterebbe avere un PORTIERE di riserva...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Ottobre 2022)

sconcertante


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io comunque l'ho detto tempo fa...mi sembra che Maignan abbia frequenti problemi per essere un portiere


Già. 
Ovviamente è colpa dello staff medico. Però Giroud gioca da un anno e mezzo ogni 3 giorni e non si rompe mai nonostante abbia 36 anni.


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> È il team medico di Guarpioli, figuriamoci se li toccano.


Invero la massa di infortuni accade da prima di Pioli, anche con Gattuso, Montella, Miha, ma li c'erano giocatori scarsi e non ne sentivamo la mancanza.


----------



## ventu84090 (19 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io comunque l'ho detto tempo fa...mi sembra che Maignan abbia frequenti problemi per essere un portiere


L'anno scorso comunque fu traumatico a causa di un colpo


----------



## Love (19 Ottobre 2022)

vabbè torna a gennaio...mi dispiace solo se dovesse saltare i mondiali.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Ottobre 2022)

E come da me ampiamente previsto,ricadute o meno,lo rivedremo dopo il mondiale,torneo in cui ovviamente non accusera' alcun problema...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.


Ci vediamo a Gennaio


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

Love ha scritto:


> vabbè torna a gennaio...mi dispiace solo se dovesse saltare i mondiali.


a me non dispiace se dovesse saltare i mondiali, lo paga il Milan e della Francia non mi frega nulla.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Che problema c'è? Per qualcuno Tatarusano è affidabile


----------



## Solo (19 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io comunque l'ho detto tempo fa...mi sembra che Maignan abbia frequenti problemi per essere un portiere


Prima del Milan io vedo solo un problema alla spalla nel 15-16 che l'ha tenuto fuori 4 mesi. 

Poi l'anno scorso era traumatico... E vabbè, la sfiga... 

Quest'anno invece due volte problemi muscolari al polpaccio............................


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.


Anche lo scorso anno si fece 2/3 mesi in questo periodo, quella volta però per il dito...

Bisogna avere un altro portiere che dia garanzie dai

Ma dove vogliamo andare con Dracula?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Altro mese fuori?


----------



## ventu84090 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque è imbarazzante ogni anno presentarsi in champions con il secondo portiere che è peggio di una sedia...a questo punto è probabile che usciamo ai girono e perdiamo 25mln di incasso...tutto questo per cosa? per aver voluto risparmiare 2-3 mln per un secondo portiere affidabile...a me queste cose fanno diventare matto...


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


>


Non si può andare in giro con un secondo del genere....però la propaganda ce lo spaccia come uno dei migliori anche fra i primi portieri....eh sì.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Comunque è imbarazzante ogni anno presentarsi in champions con il secondo portiere che è peggio di una sedia...a questo punto è probabile che usciamo ai girono e perdiamo 25mln di incasso...tutto questo per cosa? per aver voluto risparmiare 2-3 mln per un secondo portiere affidabile...a me queste cose fanno diventare matto...



_il Mirante che si conosceva era (e) molto. Più reattivo di questo soprammobile....però ci sono le gerarccchhhiiieeeee._


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

Che poi è una ricaduta di un infortunio patito in nazionale. Ma ovviamente gli incompetenti sono a milanello.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non si può andare in giro con un secondo del genere....però la propaganda ce lo spaccia come uno dei migliori anche fra i primi portieri....eh sì.


Ma quale propaganda lo sanno tutti che è scarso a parte chi lo ha tenuto quando non andava bene neanche come terzo, col rigore parato a Lautaro ha vinto al superenalotto ma resta comunque scarso forte proprio nei fondamentali


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche lo scorso anno si fece 2/3 mesi in questo periodo, quella volta però per il dito...
> 
> Bisogna avere un altro portiere che dia garanzie dai
> 
> Ma dove vogliamo andare con Dracula?


Erano due mesi e mezzo mi pare. Chi ha giocato lo scorso anno al suo posto? Come è finita a Maggio nonostante quei due mesi e mezzo senza Big Mike? 

Premettendo che Tatarusano non mi piace perché mi fa tremare solo vederlo come si piazza in porta.


----------



## Kaw (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.


E si diceva che poteva giocare già contro il Verona 
Probabile abbia forzato troppo, ci si rivede a gennaio, sperando di non perdere troppi punti.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma quale propaganda lo sanno tutti che è scarso a parte chi lo ha tenuto quando non andava bene neanche come terzo, col rigore parato a Lautaro ha vinto al superenalotto ma resta comunque scarso forte proprio nei fondamentali


Tutti? Mica vero....eppure basterebbe poco per capire certe cose.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2022)

Benissimo, solito disastro, solito staff di preparatori atletici non all'altezza.
Ora godiamoci la sega rumena, che si prende sempre 6 in pagella nonostante gli orrori.
E mi raccomando Mirante fuori, sia mai mettere un portiere esperto e affidabile.


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Erano due mesi e mezzo mi pare. Chi ha giocato lo scorso anno al suo posto? Come è finita a Maggio nonostante quei due mesi e mezzo senza Big Mike?
> 
> Premettendo che Tatarusano non mi piace perché mi fa tremare solo vederlo come si piazza in porta.


Rientrò in tempo record dopo 44 giorni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Fortuna il calendario in campionato è dalla nostra parte, purtroppo in champions la vedo dura


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

Oltre tutto, dare la colpa allo staff per l'infortunio di un portiere significa non aver mai ne giocato a calcio ne tanto meno aver mai visto un allenamento di una squadra di calcio. Doveva stare fermo 15-20 giorni, lo hanno tenuto a riposo una settimana in più quando era clinicamente guarito e tanto si da la colpa allo staff. Veramente bisogna avere qualche tarlo nell'encefalo.


----------



## ventu84090 (19 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che poi è una ricaduta di un infortunio patito in nazionale. Ma ovviamente gli incompetenti sono a milanello.



Si..però se ci pensi anche Origi per rientrare è andato in Belgio dai medici della nazionale...dovrebbe far riflettere la società...se lo staff non si dimostra all'altezza va cambiato...negli ultimi anni ci siamo presentati in europa in condizioni disastrose...tatarusanu in porta...castillejo centravanti...per me non è normale una situazione del genere...


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Adesso si che siamo nella me....unico vero insostituibile in questo Milan insieme a bennacer. Umanamente mi dispiacerebbe x lui, ma questo punto spero stia fuori 1 mese e mezzo e salti i mondiali. Almeno lo avremmo dall'inizio gennaio in piena forma


----------



## __king george__ (19 Ottobre 2022)

ci si gioca il passaggio champions con tartaro sano....


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Si..però se ci pensi anche Origi per rientrare è andato in Belgio dai medici della nazionale...dovrebbe far riflettere la società...se lo staff non si dimostra all'altezza va cambiato...negli ultimi anni ci siamo presentati in europa in condizioni disastrose...tatarusanu in porta...castillejo centravanti...per me non è normale una situazione del genere...









Non parliamo di un fisico d'acciaio eh.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Degrado™ Maignan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

E vabbè, ma qualcuno ci vuole veramente male male male.

Non lo reggiamo un altro mese di Dracula! Contro il Monza fate spazio a Mirante, almeno verifichiamo personalmente se è così tanto peggio di Tatarusanu. Io dubito che all'interno dell'ac milan possa esistere un portiere peggiore del rumeno. E prendo in considerazione anche i primavera.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Ottobre 2022)

se non avessi già preso il biglietto del treno per Milano avrei pensato di cedere il biglietto allo stadio. 
Botta al morale devastante, ma il punto è che non si riesce mai a stare tranquilli.
E il rinnovo di Tizio, e il rinnovo di Caio, e Sempronio con la scabbia, e Terenzio con la varicella...Ma basta. Fateci vivere.


----------



## Wetter (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Questa è solo sfortuna.
Basta documentarsi un attimo per capire che Maignan, durante la sua carriera, ha finora subito 3 infortuni. Uno alla spalla ben 7 anni fa, uno al polso di natura traumatica lo scorso anno e quello al polpaccio di adesso.

Dove starebbe il fisico fragile di Maignan?
Dove sarebbe (in questo caso) lo staff di macellai? (dato che ha subito l'infortunio in nazionale?)

Sfortuna, solo sfortuna. Per di più, da quello che si apprende, ha avuto una ricaduta durante un lavoro personalizzato, quindi nemmeno durante un allenamento in gruppo quando si deve dare il 100%.


----------



## bobbylukr (19 Ottobre 2022)

È finita


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Ottobre 2022)

questa non ci voleva. Abbiamo una sedia in porta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Ottobre 2022)

Micidiale continuare con quel sacco di patate chiamato Tatarusanu. Non aver subito un gol dopo le sue non-uscite contro il Verona era un vero colpo di fortuna. Continuando con lui ci sara di ridere...per tutti tranne noi.


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2022)

Bravi ad aver confermato come 2 una pianta...ma stanno lavorando bene...


----------



## Kayl (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Micidiale continuare con quel sacco di patate chiamato Tatarusanu. Non aver subito un gol dopo le sue non-uscite contro il Verona era un vero colpo di fortuna. Continuando con lui ci sara di ridere...per tutti tranne noi.


Con gli attaccanti in maggior numero dobbiamo puntare sui gol fatti.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se non avessi già preso il biglietto del treno per Milano avrei pensato di cedere il biglietto allo stadio.
> Botta al morale devastante, ma il punto è che non si riesce mai a stare tranquilli.
> E il rinnovo di Tizio, e il rinnovo di Caio, e Sempronio con la scabbia, e Terenzio con la varicella...Ma basta. Fateci vivere.


Ti sei dimenticato quello con gli emorroidi


----------



## Wetter (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Micidiale continuare con quel sacco di patate chiamato Tatarusanu. Non aver subito un gol dopo le sue non-uscite contro il Verona era un vero colpo di fortuna. Continuando con lui ci sara di ridere...per tutti tranne noi.


D'accordissimo con te sul sacco di patate. Se fosse per me farei giocare Maignan in carrozzina piuttosto; però c'è da dire che il calendario è tutto tranne che proibitivo fino alla sosta. Se non siamo in grado di giocarcela con Monza, Torino, Spezia, Cremonese e Fiorentina con Dracula allora è meglio lasciar perdere. E questo vale anche per Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo in casa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bravi ad aver confermato come 2 una pianta...ma stanno lavorando bene...



Vorrei ricordare il "non abbiamo bisogno di un 2° portiere, tatarusanu è un portiere affidabile"
Detto da tanti utenti durante il calciomercato estivo.

Io voglio vedere Mirante, inammissibile continuare con tata.
Riuscirà a prendersi il caxxiatone anche da uno dei nuovi...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Due parole

Che
Palle


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare il "non abbiamo bisogno di un 2° portiere, tatarusanu è un portiere affidabile"
> Detto da tanti utenti durante il calciomercato estivo.
> 
> Io voglio vedere Mirante, inammissibile continuare con tata.
> Riuscirà a prendersi il caxxiatone anche da uno dei nuovi...



Non solo durante il calciomercato, anche dopo le papere domenicali qualcuno nega l'evidenza


----------



## Julian Ross (19 Ottobre 2022)

è troppo predisposto agli infortuni, qualcosa non va


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbè, ho capito: ci vediamo nel 2023 con mike.


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2022)

Questo in estate si faceva i video allenamento con i giocatori della NFL quando era in America... Ultimamente è sempre rotto..


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Questa è solo sfortuna.
> Basta documentarsi un attimo per capire che Maignan, durante la sua carriera, ha finora subito 3 infortuni. Uno alla spalla ben 7 anni fa, uno al polso di natura traumatica lo scorso anno e quello al polpaccio di adesso.
> 
> Dove starebbe il fisico fragile di Maignan?
> ...


Poi il polpaccio, per chi ha qualche nozione di medicina, è il muscolo più a rischio per un portiere. Visto che è quello che subisce maggiore tensione sulle uscite e sulle corse all'indietro.


----------



## Solo (19 Ottobre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te sul sacco di patate. Se fosse per me farei giocare Maignan in carrozzina piuttosto; però c'è da dire che il calendario è tutto tranne che proibitivo fino alla sosta. Se non siamo in grado di giocarcela con Monza, Torino, Spezia, Cremonese e Fiorentina con Dracula allora è meglio lasciar perdere. E questo vale anche per Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo in casa.


A parte che Tata senza Touré e Thiaw ci stava per costare 4 punti con Empoli e Verona. 

Ma poi rischi l'inculata profonda in Champions perché se ti fai fregare finisci in EL e mandi in vacca pure il campionato.


----------



## Kayl (19 Ottobre 2022)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> è troppo predisposto agli infortuni, qualcosa non va


Primo infortunio muscolare serio in vita sua.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te sul sacco di patate. Se fosse per me farei giocare Maignan in carrozzina piuttosto; però c'è da dire che il calendario è tutto tranne che proibitivo fino alla sosta. Se non siamo in grado di giocarcela con Monza, Torino, Spezia, Cremonese e Fiorentina con Dracula allora è meglio lasciar perdere. E questo vale anche per Dinamo Zagabria e Salisburgo in casa.


Sulle ultime due non sono d'accordo, anche perché non è solo questione di scarsezza del portiere...il grosso problema è che non da sicurezza alla difesa...così anche i difensori ne risentono...io sinceramente nella bolgia di zagabria ho paura...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Colpa nostra che abbiamo cantato vittoria troppo presto.
Avanti senza portiere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non solo durante il calciomercato, anche dopo le papere domenicali qualcuno nega l'evidenza



Si, un pò esilarante, però alla fine ci sta anche difendere a spada tratta un giocatore della propria squadra.
Quello che non "perdono" sono gli espertoni che abbiamo in dirigenza. 

Ma ci vuole davvero un occhio di falco per giudicare negativamente tatarusanu? Non si vede che è inadatto anche al ruolo di secondo portiere? In estate doveva fare i saluti e invece ce lo ritroviamo ancora titolare a prendere insulti anche dai suoi compagni di squadra.


----------



## Wetter (19 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sulle ultime due non sono d'accordo, anche perché non è solo questione di scarsezza del portiere...il grosso problema è che non da sicurezza alla difesa...così anche i difensori ne risentono...io sinceramente nella bolgia di zagabria ho paura...


Anche io ho paura e so vedere che non regala fiducia all'intero reparto difensivo, ma se questo passa la baracca inutile piangersi dietro. Che poi Dracula dovremmo solo che ringraziarlo visto il rigore parato a Lautaro lo scorso anno...magari oggi non avremmo nemmeno lo scudetto cucito sul petto senza quella parata....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Finita.
Dracula ci porta tutti nell'oltretomba.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finita.
> Dracula ci porta tutti nell'oltretomba.



Mirante deve preparare un bel paletto di legno!
Poi di notte, prima che Dracula si risvegli............ZAAAACCCCC


----------



## jacky (19 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque non fate troppo gli schizzinosi. Sembra che volete 35 mostri in squadra. Il secondo portiere è il secondo portiere, più scarso del primo. Punto.
Sarà la difesa ad aiutarlo. Qua non ci sono soldi per dare l’aumento a quelli forti e voi volete 3 portieri top? Tatarusanu è il secondo è ha la fiducia. Farà 1 errore in 5 partite, perderemo due punti e amen. Oggi si vede il calcio in maniera ossessiva, troppo perfezionista. E non è una cosa positiva…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque non fate troppo gli schizzinosi. Sembra che volete 35 mostri in squadra. Il secondo portiere è il secondo portiere, più scarso del primo. Punto.
> Sarà la difesa ad aiutarlo. Qua non ci sono soldi per dare l’aumento a quelli forti e voi volete 3 portieri top? Tatarusanu è il secondo è ha la fiducia. Farà 1 errore in 5 partite, perderemo due punti e amen. Oggi si vede il calcio in maniera ossessiva, troppo perfezionista. E non è una cosa positiva…



Non scendiamo sempre in questi discorsi.
Nessuno pretende un TOP come secondo portiere, ma almeno un giocatore presentabile che non faccia stare in apprensione costante la difesa.

È forse chiedere troppo?


----------



## nybreath (19 Ottobre 2022)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> è troppo predisposto agli infortuni, qualcosa non va



Dove? quando? Transfermarkt dice 3 infortuni. 

Si é fatto un infortunio alla spalla per un colpo nel 2015 e un infortunio al polso l anno scorso quando gli hanno dato un calcio, questo é praticamente il primo infortunio muscolare in carriera.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque non fate troppo gli schizzinosi. Sembra che volete 35 mostri in squadra. Il secondo portiere è il secondo portiere, più scarso del primo. Punto.
> Sarà la difesa ad aiutarlo. Qua non ci sono soldi per dare l’aumento a quelli forti e voi volete 3 portieri top? Tatarusanu è il secondo è ha la fiducia. Farà 1 errore in 5 partite, perderemo due punti e amen. Oggi si vede il calcio in maniera ossessiva, troppo perfezionista. E non è una cosa positiva…



Raccontalo ai cugini, senza Radu scudetto non ne vincevamo.

P.S. Perin - Onana - Sirigu vs Tatarusanu


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Signori, situazione tragicomica,questa.
Bisognerebbe mandarli tutti a Lourdes.
Anche quest anno fuori dalla CL perché siamo senza portiere.
I miei sentiti complimenti a una proprietà che continua ad infischiarsene del lato sportivo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Raccontalo ai cugini, senza Radu scudetto non ne vincevamo.
> 
> P.S. *Perin - Onana - Sirigu vs Tatarusanu*



Ma non solo loro:

Sportiello - Bardi - Carnesecchi - Ujkani - Terracciano - Cragno - Pegolo - Berisha - Padelli
Tutti secondi portieri.
Sinceramente faccio fatica a trovarne uno impalato sulla linea di porta e così insicuro come Tata.
Forse in serie A proprio Radu è peggio di Dracula


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Raccontalo ai cugini, senza Radu scudetto non ne vincevamo.
> 
> P.S. Perin - Onana - Sirigu vs Tatarusanu


Noi ci abbiamo giocato con Tata sia due anni fa, sia l'anno scorso. Ha fatto degli errori, ma non ci ha compromesso nulla. Quest'anno, a parte pupu nelle mutande 90' a partita, non ci è costato ancora nulla. Ancora.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Signori, situazione tragicomica,questa.
> Bisognerebbe mandarli tutti a Lourdes.
> Anche quest anno fuori dalla CL perché siamo senza portiere.
> I miei sentiti complimenti a una proprietà che continua ad infischiarsene del lato sportivo.


Chi dovrebbero prendere come secondo? Peraltro di un portiere che non ha mai avuto problemi muscolari seri negli ultimi 300 anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Siamo tutti morti è già stato detto?


----------



## chicagousait (19 Ottobre 2022)

Maledetta pausa per le nazionali, fa solo danni. Per giocare poi un torneo che non frega a nessuno.

Ma schieriamo Mirante, non mi va di rischiare una sincope ogni volta che la palla è nella nostra metà campo


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbero prendere come secondo? Peraltro di un portiere che non ha mai avuto problemi muscolari seri negli ultimi 300 anni.


Reina a 4 milioni annui potrebbe andare bene come secondo, Mirabelli si che era lungimirante e non badava a spese.
Che poi a me di Tatarusanu fa schifo tutto perfino il cognome, e Mirante non è che sia meglio, ma sinceramente il secondo portiere l’ho sempre visto come l’ultimissimo problema da risolvere, di solito non gioca mai


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Noi ci abbiamo giocato con Tata sia due anni fa, sia l'anno scorso. Ha fatto degli errori, ma non ci ha compromesso nulla. Quest'anno, a parte pupu nelle mutande 90' a partita, non ci è costato ancora nulla. Ancora.


Vero in parte, potenzialmente pensa al rigore di Jorginho. Magari perdiamo uguale ma chissà, come magari perdiamo con Maignan partite vinte con Tatarusanu. Ma i brividi domenicali sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, e a lungo andare è una questione statistica che tu conosci bene...


----------



## Giofa (19 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Poi il polpaccio, per chi ha qualche nozione di medicina, è il muscolo più a rischio per un portiere. Visto che è quello che subisce maggiore tensione sulle uscite e sulle corse all'indietro.


Ecco perché la tata non esce, ci tiene al suo polpaccio.
Io non ce la posso fare un altro mese con lui


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Il secondo portiere, purtroppo, è un'altra lacuna non coperta in estate. 
Non si chiede un fenomeno, ma qualcuno che dia un po' più di certezze di Tatarusanu sarebbe d'obbligo. Per altro, mi sembra che Tata prenda 1,2 ml netti l'anno, è tanto per il portiere che è, semplicemente non li vale.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Niente, anche lui come calabria Ibra e Saele tornerà a gennaio 2023..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbero prendere come secondo? Peraltro di un portiere che non ha mai avuto problemi muscolari seri negli ultimi 300 anni.


Un qualsiasi secondo decente ed italiano. Un Sirigu in scadenza ad esempio gia era un upgrade rispetto a Tatarusanu. O Cragno che ora scalda la panchina del Monza.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2022)

A questo punto, egoisticamente, visto che s'è rotto in nazionale salti il mondiale e resti con noi a recuperare per bene.

Tornasse giusto per la convocazione iridata mi scoccerebbe.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Ripeto, se le cose quest'anno andranno male, sarà solo ed esclusivamente colpa della società. 100%.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605




Inutile disperarsi. Speriamo che il sostituto non faccia troppi danni.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Erano due mesi e mezzo mi pare. Chi ha giocato lo scorso anno al suo posto? Come è finita a Maggio nonostante quei due mesi e mezzo senza Big Mike?
> 
> Premettendo che Tatarusano non mi piace perché mi fa tremare solo vederlo come si piazza in porta.



Assolutamente falso.

Saltò da Milan-Verona del 16 ottobre ad Atletico-Milan del 24 novembre.


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, un pò esilarante, però alla fine ci sta anche difendere a spada tratta un giocatore della propria squadra.
> Quello che non "perdono" sono gli espertoni che abbiamo in dirigenza.
> 
> Ma ci vuole davvero un occhio di falco per giudicare negativamente tatarusanu? Non si vede che è inadatto anche al ruolo di secondo portiere? In estate doveva fare i saluti e invece ce lo ritroviamo ancora titolare a prendere insulti anche dai suoi compagni di squadra.


Che ci vuoi fa...siamo la famigghia del mulino bianco...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un qualsiasi secondo decente ed italiano. Un Sirigu in scadenza ad esempio gia era un upgrade rispetto a Tatarusanu. O Cragno che ora scalda la panchina del Monza.


Cragno ok, Sirigu ultimamente una sedia. Resta il fatto che Mike è sempre stato d’acciaio e qui ci sta un po’ di sfiga. Dracula poca roba anche se come secondo ci può stare.


----------



## folletto (19 Ottobre 2022)

Quante partite ci restano fino allo stop per i mondiali?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Lo scopro ora

Avevo già bestemmiato prima di aprire questa discussione, è bastato il titolo


----------



## King of the North (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> a me non dispiace se dovesse saltare i mondiali, lo paga il Milan e della Francia non mi frega nulla.


E dell’aspetto mentale non ti preoccupi? I giocatori non sono macchine ma uomini. Saltare un mondiale che lo vedrebbe protagonista può influire molto negativamente. Io sinceramente preferisco avere giocatori felici e quindi si merita di giocare il mondiale.


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky il portiere francese ha avuto un nuovo problema al polpaccio durante la giornata odierna. In corso gli esami strumentali.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3605


Perfetto, fantastico. Posso bestemmiare ed evitare di leggermi 9 pagine che tanto saranno:
1-Tatarusanu é forte
2-Lo staff medico é grandioso, solo tanta sfortuna
3- Campioni d'Italia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Ottobre 2022)

Sportmediaset: Lesione del muscolo soleo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Avevo letto alcune dichiarazioni dove Maignan sottolineava che questo infortunio era molto pericoloso e si doveva andare avanti nella sua gestione con molta tranquillità nonostante lui spingesse già per poter rientrare domenica. Non vorrei che lo staff abbia accellerato i tempi per farlo rientrare....e TRACK...altro infortunio....speriamo di no!


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> E dell’aspetto mentale non ti preoccupi? I giocatori non sono macchine ma uomini. Saltare un mondiale che lo vedrebbe protagonista può influire molto negativamente. Io sinceramente preferisco avere giocatori felici e quindi si merita di giocare il mondiale.


Non mi pare che Maignan si lasci influenzare da queste cose, penso sia uno tosto. Soprattutto se poi non va ad un mondiale per infortunio e non per scelta tecnica.

L'importante è poi non piangere se si dovesse fare male al mondiale dopo due mesi di stop al Milan.


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset: Lesione del muscolo soleo


Quindi? Più o meno quali saranno i tempi? Perché lo scudetto con quel *dilettante *in porta di certo non si può neanche sperare di vincere. Torna dopo la sosta mondiale?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset: Lesione del muscolo soleo



Con questo muscolo soleo li abbiamo fatti tutti oppure manca qualche muscolo all'appello?


----------



## Solo (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset: Lesione del muscolo soleo


Questa volta si è rotto la gamba destra, non è una ricaduta, è proprio un problema nuovo. 

Macellai.


----------

